# New Fiat Ducato X250 Key Code Card



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Every one that has got a new Fiat Ducato X250 have you got a Key Code Card. Swift tell me they do not have them Marquis do not have them Fiat Camper Assist say Fiat Dealer have them Fiat Dealer says yes they can get one but £17 for the Card Is this right.

Les


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have mine on a credit card type thingy.
Apologies if you don't understand the technical terms!!


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Yes I know what you mean my Peugeot had one but I have not got one for my Bessacarr , strange.

Les


----------



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

My N.I. Burstner Dealer told me that my key code was on my remote control . I still cannot get him to supply me with the correct item which is like a credit card. How do these dealers get away with telling lies?
Rossoil


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

I have emailed Fiat Professional to find out where the Key Code Card Is.
Fiats handbook says the Vehicle Is delivered with two copies of ignition key and a Key Code Card.

Les


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

I was given a key code card by the dealer(Chelston) when I collected my M/H. Looks like a credit card.

Paul


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I was also given a card with a 4 digit number, I would have to key in this number if I lost the remote control key. It is all connected to the alarm system that was installed when purchased. I don't know if it is different if you do not have an alarm fitted.
I intend to try it out sometime.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

I have got one of those as well but that Is for the alarm system.
The Key Code Card Is for the Fiat keys If you need to get a replacement key as explained on page 8 and 9 of the handbook.

Les


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Les

My card is blue with a symbol of a key on it.

There is a 5 digit electronic code and a mechanical code.

I have a cobra alarm with a four digit pin code.

Does this help.

Paul


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi

We wanted a second ignition key with remote, it cost us £20 for the dealer to obtain the code from Fiat. We had to take the V5 document together with some other form of ID in order to obtain the code. 

Hope tis is of use. I myself think its a rip off but what can you do if they withold the details.

Ian


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Paul 
yes It does help I also have a cobra alarm but no Key Code Card


colian
I have got a Bessacarr Swift told me first that they had the Key Code Card but when I rechecked they said that they did not have It.
Fiats handbook says that I should have one ,I will wait for Fiat to reply to my email.

Les


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I understand, that witholding the key code is something Fiat do to uk built motorhomes, the reason I do not know. I was told they only release the details to dealers. Let me know if you manage to get yours

Ian


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

My understanding is that UK insurers had asked for hem not to be given out. Keys can be obtained from the VIN numbers.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I had a spare key made for me by a market trader in Pothmadoc, using a computer, he simply cloned my key's chipcode and cut and reprogrammed another. 

Cost me £20. No card (which I have lost) needed.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

*Key Code Card response from Fiat*

Response from Fiat.
In relation to your query, the key cards have stopped being produced as the ISR handle all of the code distribution leaving the code cards redundant.
I queried what ISR meant and got this reply.
We are sorry for not clarifying that the ISR stands for International Security Register. They are responsible for providing codes for vehicles of all brands due to heightened security. You can contact them If you need a code and/or a key you can get in contact with them through your local dealership who will arrange this.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone clear up this one. I have a key with buttons for remote use and a key with no buttons that will also start the vehicle.
Is there any electronics in the second key? Or once you are in is the only protection the physical shape of the key?


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*key code cards*

Hello, this was discussed previously in

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=399285#399285

called Kay code cards = hope you can pick up this thread as it has interesting comments.

We got ours from out motorhome dealer when we told him that our Fiat dealer had told us we should have been given the card, without it we were going to incur a charge when we purchased our spare electronic key as we also have a cobra burglar alarm fitted/

Keep pushing your dealer, the motorhome converters have the code cards.

Jacobite


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Fiat Code Card*

They are still supplied in Europe - our new lhd Hymer came with one.
cheers


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Our Coral came with a red key card. :wink:


----------



## JMS64 (Jan 11, 2008)

My new lhd Wingamm came with a code card and spare key.

June


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi UncleNorm - ours is blue :lol: 

Do you think Adria divi them up depending on how they feel on issue day?

Sue

PS just occurred to me - the card has strict instructions saying "keep .. in a safe place. Do not leave in the car" What happens if you are on hols and loose the original key and need a replacement pdq?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue! 

Just checked again. AND... daughter Katie has just checked too...

DEFINITELY RED. :wink:

No doubt Adria use that well known decision-making system:

Eenie, meenie, minie, mo... :lol: :lol:

So, I have a folding key with TWO buttons - lock all 3 doors, unlock all 3 doors, and I have a second key for the lockers.

Auntie Sandra has a spare non-zapper key for the doors and a spare locker key.

We try to keep vital items split up: keys, money, passports etc... :roll: I think that's the key to security! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------

